# 180mm case fan



## moocow0463 (Jan 17, 2010)

im looking for 2 180mm case fans the ones in my other rig are either not balanced or are going out the fans are starting to hit the cage. i checked new egg and the only 180mm fan they have is not available and i think its the same fan that came in the case. the case is only 1 year old and i dont want to put fans in it every year. anyone know where to find 180mm fans?


----------



## MRCL (Jan 17, 2010)

Where do you live? I found the Silverstone 180mm fans to be superb.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 17, 2010)

Just go on google shopping and pop in 180mm fan

New-egg isn't the only shop in America after all.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 17, 2010)

I would look for a ball bearing or ceramic or something better than a plain sleeve bearing. Seems to me the bigger diam (faster speed) of the fan the more stress there is gonna be on the bearing and its gonna wear out faster.

I like Silverstone stuff, but look for the ball bearing version of the fan.(Neweggs is the sleeve bearing version)


----------



## moocow0463 (Jan 19, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I would look for a ball bearing or ceramic or something better than a plain sleeve bearing. Seems to me the bigger diam (faster speed) of the fan the more stress there is gonna be on the bearing and its gonna wear out faster.
> 
> I like Silverstone stuff, but look for the ball bearing version of the fan.(Neweggs is the sleeve bearing version)



this is the info i was looking for, i didnt even think about the type of bearing that was in the fan. they dont make the led fans with ball bearing and 180mm size seems like the 180mm size is kind of rare, but i dont need the led's id prefer function over cosmetics as this case sits inside a desk cabinet anyhow


----------



## MKmods (Jan 19, 2010)

I looked and Silverstone makes both the sleeve and roller bearing fans, but ur right the LED versions are Sleeved. (more flash over substance)


----------

